# front main seal



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

My front main seal seams to have melted to the seal bores and it will only come off in pieces. any suggestions on what to use to get at the hard to get at part of the seal. (The outer bore)


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

take your sweet ass time and just use a screwdriver OR if you can get a small Pick in there--that might work too.......
remember----BE NICE.......


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

I ended up getting it out, it took time, but I didn't quite realize what the process was to get it out of there. I realized that it was just in there really tight. I realized this when I tried to put the new seal in and found how much of a tight fit it was.


----------

